# Gas log ventilation



## SC sawdaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

<P>Ok maybe I could have searched the threads for the answer but I thought I'd just save some time and ask it.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>I have run into this a couple of times while installing metal panel roofing where the fireplace has been converted into gas logs the chiminey is used to vent the logs. My question is this:</P>
<P>Is the tempreture of the air coming out of the vent high enough to warrant a high temp boot around the pipe? I have been putting hi temp but my supplier tells me that with a vent that it could be just a standard boot.</P>
<P>Most of the time this is on mobile homes. Covering a shingle roof with metal. If its unvented logs I just cover it up. If I cant determine or the H/O doesnt know I'll install an insulated piece of stove pipe with the High temp.</P>
<P> </P>


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Roof jack with a rain collar. Atleast a 1" gap between the roofing and pipe.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok I get the 1" gap and the collar if its a chimney. What I'm asking is on a gas log vent pipe. Is the tempreture coming out of the vent too hot for a regular rubber boot or does ity need to be a Hi temp?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends on the pipe, is it single, double or triple wall pipe? I've never put a boot on anything that has any kind of heat coming out of it. Boots are reserved for plumbing vents.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

If its a gas log fireplace with a double wall pipe you could get away with a normal boot. 

I have always used high temp boots on anything that vents hot air. 

Better safe than sorry.


----------

